# 51705 cystostomy tube change



## ammontagano (Oct 22, 2009)

Pt had surgery 9/10/09 (51040), and had a tube change on 10/7/09 (51705).

Is 51705 part of the usual and customary post-op care for 51040 or could we bill with a modifier?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 23, 2009)

I would put a -58 on it.


----------

